
New study shows grim outlook for future of Air Force pilot shortage - bkohlmann
https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-personnel-notebook/2019/04/new-study-shows-grim-outlook-for-future-of-air-force-pilot-shortage/
======
ToFab123
Aren't many of them going to be made redundant by robots anyway?

